# Beitrag verfassen - aber wie?



## Schildi (9. Aug. 2008)

*neues them eröffnen?*

brauche dringend rat und möchte ein thema eröffen-wie geht das?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: neues them eröffnen?*

Hallo Schildi!



			
				Schildi schrieb:
			
		

> brauche dringend rat und möchte ein thema eröffen-wie geht das?




Hast Du doch geschafft.  

.


----------



## kobel (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: neues them eröffnen?*

Lieber Volker!
Die Frage von Schildie ist vollkommen berechtigt.  
Ich habe den Link zum Beitrag schreiben auch noch nicht gefunden. Deshalb habe ich mich auch über das Test-Forum zu Wort gemeldet. Hoffe nun bald den Haupteingang zu finden. 
Konrad


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: neues them eröffnen?*

Ja, hat "es" eigentlich schon, nur im falschen Forum... 

@Schildi
Geh in das passende Forum, klick auf den "Neues Thema" Button, schreib und schicks ab.


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: neues them eröffnen?*

Hä? Wat is los? 

Wie wäre es mit "Forum" anklicken?  -> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/index.php

Dann in eines der Foren gehen und wie hier auch schreiben?!  

Übrigens ist das hier das "Testforum" - das Supportforum ist ein forum weiter "oben". Und genau dahin verschieb ich mal das Thema hier ...

Ansonsten haben wir noch die "Hilfe" (oben im Menü) und das hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/116/


----------

